# Photos: World Championship WCK Muay Thai Primm, NV 08/28/2010



## ultravista (Sep 4, 2010)

Photos from the action-packed World Championship WCK Muay Thai fights in Primm, Nevada on Saturday August 28th.

http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=68796

Fighters:
 David Early defeated Julian Lugo via unanimous decision
 Alfred Khashakyan defeats Ruben Dominguez via KO in round 1
 Andrew Miller defeats Isaac Gomez via pplit decision
 Amber Pope defeated Deanna Jenny via unanimous decision
 Chris Minor defeated Roy Corona via split decision
 Artem Sharoshkin defeated Titus Holmes via split decision
 Jack Thames defeated Mike Ryan via KO at 1:31 in round 1
 Raul Rodriguez defeated William Sriyapai via unanimous decision
 Stephen Banks defeated Rick Cheek via KO at 2:52 in round 2
 Jeri Sitzes defeated Joanna MacEachern via TKO at 2:06 in round 2
 Stephen Richards defeated Shawn Yarborough via unanimous decision
 Remy Bonnel defeated Chaz Mulkey via unanimous decision


----------



## mistertee (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## ultravista (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks mistertee


----------



## mistertee (Sep 5, 2010)

Tell us about your gear, settings, etc., and what it take to get such nice photos?


----------



## ultravista (Sep 5, 2010)

I shoot the Nikon D3 with the 24-70mm f/2.8 (these), 70-200mm f/f.28, and 400mm f/2.8 (for the really long stuff) - also have the 1.4 & 1.7 teleoconverters.

These were shot @ ISO 1600, 640/s at f/.2.8.


----------



## mistertee (Sep 5, 2010)

Flash?


----------



## ultravista (Sep 5, 2010)

no flash, never, never ever!


----------



## mistertee (Sep 5, 2010)

What AF settings do you recommend for fight photography with the D3?


----------



## mistertee (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a friend in Japan that takes awesome fight pics.  Susumu, ever hear of him?  He used to do UFC, Pride, Pancrase, Deep, Shooto, K-1 etc.


----------



## ultravista (Sep 5, 2010)

I shoot AFC (continuous) for everything, including UFC / WEC behind a fence. The camera is much faster than I am ...


----------

